# HELP! I messed up!



## Hyperkind

I added 10 ml of Benzyl Alcohol to a recipe that requires only 2 ml... what the heck do I do?! I’m freaking out. Wasted so much money if it’s unusable


----------



## hgmara

what compound and what concecntration do you have?


----------



## Hyperkind

Tren Enanthate + Mast Enanthate 100mg of each


----------



## bbuck

Get some more tren and add them together for a big batch. Or just cut it with oil to dilute it down.


----------



## hgmara

bbuck said:


> Get some more tren and add them together for a big batch. Or just cut it with oil to dilute it down.



agreed
or just try to use it,if it's painfully,dilute.

Remember,old organon Sustanon got 10%BA and it was pharma grade


----------



## bbuck

BA's main job is to kill living things.  So I try to keep the amount down as much as I  can. To keep from destroying my own tissue


----------



## BilliPom

In addition to persistent regular exercise and a proper diet, some medicines help me to maintain my tone and good results in sports. I order everything I need on my coach's recommendation on this website anabolicmenu.ws. Take a look at their range and prices. I think you'll find something suitable for yourself.


----------

